# 2011 Swiftwater Rescue Courses



## cooljerk (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks to the folks that have already registered for courses this year! We still have some spaces available.

Give us a shout with any questions or to reserve a space in a class.


----------



## cooljerk (Jun 18, 2006)

*New Course Listing*

Thanks again for everyone's overwhelming interest in our Swiftwater Rescue courses this year. 

With the increased demand and with an eye towards maintaining the personalized instruction that comes with a low student to instructor level we're adding another Idaho Springs course in June. 

The June 10-12 course will be a combined Whitewater Rescue Technician / SRT-1 held on Clear Creek in Idaho Springs, Colorado.

The course dates and information are also available at: http://www.rescue3international.com/R3search_courses.php

For questions, additional information or to reserve your space on a course, email [email protected] or call at 719-221-6716


----------

